# IN MEMORY OF:  Ted Lucaylucay (10/5/45-3/30/96)



## Stickgrappler (Mar 30, 2015)

19 yrs ago today, Ted Lucaylucay passed away at the age of 51, way too young. 



Posted the Obit that showed up in IKF 

IN MEMORY OF Guro Theodore Ted Lucaylucay Oct 5 1945 - Mar 30 1996 Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps



RIP Guro Lucaylucay


----------

